# Is this a good pigeon coop??video inc



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

i wanted to know was this coop or cage is ok for pigeons i know its not a real loft but i need a new hobby an i wanna get a few homer pigeons or homing doves or whatever u wanna call them. i don't have big bucks to spend on this just something i wanna do but yea i wanted to know is this ok if not wat can i do to make it pigeon friendly? but yea heres the link to the video with the coop

http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx264/reggi_112/?action=view&current=pigeoncoop001.mp4


----------



## Nekker (Belgium) (Apr 28, 2011)

This is not suitable for pigeons. The pigeons need enough space to fly up. So this will not do, i'm sorry...


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

It is suitable to keep 2 pairs in , but as far as letting them fly , I can't see that happening . With some better advice and some modifications , you could give it a whirl . You couldn't raise them per say because there isn't enough room . Don't be discouraged though , again I think with some modifications you can do it and at a minimal expense . You are welcome to private message me anytime , if i can be of help . You have the makings , just need some adjustments .


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

everyone im open for suggestions or do u think i just need to trash that an start over


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

um maybe add on so its higher maybe like parlor rollers but those are hard to breed


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally...I wouldn't put pigeons in that cage. If you do use it though, be sure and clean it thoroughly with a bleach solution before putting pigeon in there.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

it be better to start flesh so here is a good place to start http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm you could use that cage and divided into two breeding boxes put a good top on it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Some people use those kinds to keep stockers. You can keep 2 birds per side.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I have some fantail pigeons in something simular to that cage. They really need more room but I placed certain ones in this hutch so they would pair off. They are raising young now. I got 2 pair in an area 3 feet wide and 8 feet long and the height is 2 feet tall in back and 30 inches in front. I originally made this hutch to hold puppies as I raised Dalmatians to keep them clean for selling. I agree it should be taller but my fantails in the old chicken coop walk everywhere they go except to fly upto their nest. Homers need flight area.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I think,u can keep 2 pairs of fantail on either side...!!!But its not safe for homers/rollers etc......bcoz its very close to the ground,when the door is kept open,the birds will become an easy meal for predators like cats......(if u are planning to fly them )


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> I think,u can keep 2 pairs of fantail on either side...!!!But its not safe for homers/rollers etc......bcoz its very close to the ground,when the door is kept open,the birds will become an easy meal for predators like cats......(if u are planning to fly them )


the door wont be open it shuts an locks only time it could ever be open if i was to feed them or do whatever i have to do but it will never just be open


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

honeyrobber said:


> I have some fantail pigeons in something simular to that cage. They really need more room but I placed certain ones in this hutch so they would pair off. They are raising young now. I got 2 pair in an area 3 feet wide and 8 feet long and the height is 2 feet tall in back and 30 inches in front. I originally made this hutch to hold puppies as I raised Dalmatians to keep them clean for selling. I agree it should be taller but my fantails in the old chicken coop walk everywhere they go except to fly upto their nest. Homers need flight area.


i can make it wider by taking out the middle part an im adding on to the top to be taller but the cage don't show its bigness in the video its way bigger than looks


----------



## Pigeon Dude (Mar 23, 2011)

*Just Add On To That Little Hutch*

It could work bro..

Just add on to it when you get some cash for more wood.

They always have marked down wood at Home Depot.
The left over plywood half sheets when they make cuts for customers.

I'm pretty sure Lowe's does too.

If it's not too embarassing, check what people put out at the curb.

In my neighborhood, people put out extra lumber (used, but sometimes new), old doors.. old windows. A lot of still perfectly usable material.

If you were to get some 2"X4"s and make a frame on the top of and off of the back of that cage, you could easily add four feet up and 2 - 4 feet back.

You could put a door off the back side and have a partially enclosed walk-in.

And to nice it up (and even make it last twice as long), you can grab some return paint at Home Depot or Lowe's. They usually mark down entire gallons of paint to just 5$. Just look for glossy... not flat.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Take some 2x4s and make it twice as high as it is, cover it with new wire, and put a roof on it and your good.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rcwms90 said:


> i wanted to know was this coop or cage is ok for pigeons i know its not a real loft but i need a new hobby an i wanna get a few homer pigeons or homing doves or whatever u wanna call them. i don't have big bucks to spend on this just something i wanna do but yea i wanted to know is this ok if not wat can i do to make it pigeon friendly? but yea heres the link to the video with the coop
> 
> http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx264/reggi_112/?action=view&current=pigeoncoop001.mp4


That would be fine for a pair of fancy pigeons like fantails or jacobins as they do not fly much..but not for a performance breed of pigeon..those need to use their wings more..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would try craigs list you can always find a free shed or 2 that you can turn into a loft. I made my first loft out of garage doors and pallets. it was a bit ugly but I wasn't really sure I wanted to get back into birds and didn't want to spend a lot.
Dave


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> I would try craigs list you can always find a free shed or 2 that you can turn into a loft. I made my first loft out of garage doors and pallets. it was a bit ugly but I wasn't really sure I wanted to get back into birds and didn't want to spend a lot.
> Dave


Sheds dont show up on craigslist here often at all. Maybe expensive ones. Now that you told that, if one shows up (hasnt for 6 months) Ill go try to help rcwms get it. And how do you suggest us hauling anything over 6 feet wide? A roll back to move a shed costs more than getting a new one delivered.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

It will work, however it is not totally ideal 

Location is also an issue. Pigeons need light, but they do not like extreme heat. Just something to think about 

This is one that I built


----------

